
Don DeLillo: The Word, the Image, and the Gun (2013) - benbreen
http://perival.com/delillo/ddbbc.html
======
dang
Recent and related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24423602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24423602)

Also 2020
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22746175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22746175)

2019
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20817370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20817370)

2016
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11647600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11647600)

------
Bodell
Just wanted to say that I love this website. It’s a static site that’s been
maintained by one person for 20+ years. For me it’s like a campfire, a great
spot to come and find discussions, communion, and information in general on
all thing DeLillo. So for anyone who likes this post I encourage you to check
out the rest of the site:
[http://perival.com/delillo/delillo.html](http://perival.com/delillo/delillo.html)

